# Vinegar instead of jet dry?



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

I found the most awesome (?) frugal tip on here about using jet dry instead of vinegar. I just poured it full strength into the jet dry thingy in the door.

However - after 2 months of use the dw leaked and ruined my tile floor.

I didn't connect the two until reading my manual for my brand new dishwasher. It says to use a rinse agent, but only do vinegar every couple months since it is an acid and will wear away the parts.

I'm still not sure if they are connected. The dishwasher was here when we moved in 8 years ago. So it was probably time for it to bite the dust anyways...

Now I am nervous about using vinegar in my brand new dishwasher. When I first read the manual, I thought it was just marketing to get me to buy expensive jet dry.

Now - I'm not so sure.

What do you all think???


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

We've used vinegar for 6 months now and haven't had a problem. It gets really diluted during the dishwashing process...


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

We've used vinegar for years and our dishwasher is about 9 years old. No problems. I usually pour the vinegar directly into the dishwasher before starting it versus filling the rinse aid dispenser.

For the first 8 years or so, we used vinegar about once a month. For the last year or so, we've used it nearly every time we run it.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan* 
We've used vinegar for years and our dishwasher is about 9 years old. No problems. I usually pour the vinegar directly into the dishwasher before starting it versus filling the rinse aid dispenser.










We've always used it with every load.


----------



## ~FlyLady~ (Dec 8, 2006)

We have used vinegar with no problem, it has saved me a lot of $$$!


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

dhg


----------



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

We've lived here for over two years. The appliances were old when we moved in. I put vinegar in the rinse dispenser and after a little while the dishwasher began leaking. Since I only use soap in the first cup, I began putting the vinegar in the closed second soap cup. It's been over a year or so and no more leaking problems.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

We use Earthfriendly? WaveJet. It is natural jet dry. LOVE IT. We also pour some vinegar in the basin with every wash. It helps because we have hard water. This and trader joes detergent is the ONLY thing that works for us - after years of trying.


----------



## NikonMama (Jan 8, 2008)

I've put vinegar in the jet dry dispenser for years and have never had a problem. *shrug*


----------



## lovelylisa (Jan 23, 2009)

Interesting.. what does the vinegar do exactly?


----------

